
PHP, Laravel, e-commerce: Vanilo framework - emmasz
https://vanilo.io/
======
cwt137
I can't see where they handle prices of stuff correctly. As far as I can tell,
they are treating prices as floats. You shouldn't treat prices as floats, or
you get weird rounding errors sometimes. This is unacceptable when dealing
with money.

~~~
fulopattila122
I am the author of Vanilo, and you're completely right. Vanilo atm (0.1) is a
technology preview, and money handling is about to be settled until 0.2
(February 2018).

For client projects we've been using the moneyphp library, but that also fails
with rounding when it comes to VAT rates like 19% or 27%. There is a "precise"
branch on their github which we have successfully merged into an existing
project and solved these nasty rounding issues.

Vanilo will most probably have that included soon.

------
lkjalsdfasd
PHP is terrible for e-commerce where it halts on large business transactions,
and terrible money handling and its lack of typing and other ecommerce APIs.
PHP lacks fine-tuned IO service control, even node-v8 lacks this. Also that
facade pattern is disgusting, another reason to avoid PHP.

Use CLR or JVM where you can control IO services and long-running tasks much
better.

~~~
emmasz
What do you recommend for awesome money handling?

